

Show HN: Logo feedback for new sports site needed - mcdowall
https://99designs.co.uk/logo-design/vote-uvcck8

======
mcdowall
Hi Guys,

I'm working on a new website in my spare time, the basic premise is the
below...

Hustle.IO

Hustle aim is to bring sportspeople together, whether it be finding a new
running group, a team looking for some new football players or a husband
looking for a tennis match to avoid the wife talking about 50 shades of Gray
by the pool on holiday, Hustle's aim is to get people off the couch!.

Hustle IO's Background

Hustle was born out of a need I found myself and others in more and more
frequently, when I wanted to play Tennis or Soccer there just wasn't any of my
usual mates available, I'd resorted to posting on Facebook but it clearly just
made me look like a bit desperate.

It was clear it was happening on the flip side, with teams turning up for
soccer matches a man or two short having exhausted all avenues and bribes
available, there was a clear demand to help people out.

What I need from you (I'll buy you a beer...if your in London!)

I have commissioned designers to create hustle.io's logo and branding, I've
been working on this with them over the past week and have got to some final
designs, it will only take two minutes but if you could rate the designs on
the following link I would really appreciate it!...

<https://99designs.co.uk/logo-design/vote-uvcck8>

Thanks

~~~
Zenst
Feedback sent, not sure how you pick a winner though My comments will be
useful I hope.

But I will say the current winner #89 looks like a logo that would be more
suited to a energy drink/bar.

If you could do a logo like #141 with just one letter S and the other two
Hustles as a cross centeralised upon that single S union Jack style then that
would be my winner.

~~~
mcdowall
I think I get what you mean, someone else pointed to a simpler design and
smaller logo as well, thanks!

------
mdkess
I think that when you're designing a logo, you need to have a clear
silhouette. Right now it looks like a fancy header for a header of a section
of a website, not a logo. Look at Pepsi, Coke, Apple, Toyota, YCombinator - -
all of them have really clear outlines that are unmistakable. The runner in
the H is a reasonable idea, but it makes the H look distorted when really
small.

So, I don't really like any of the logos.

~~~
mcdowall
Thanks for the feedback, if no one likes them its back to the drawing board
(literally!). Thankfully I have two more days of design amends to be made so
taking on everyones advice is crucial.

------
mnicole
The only one that's remotely scalable is #135 even though you'll a) lose the
runner really quick and b) he looks tired. The runner in #89 better defines
"hustle", but his movement would likely ruin the flow if he was positioned on
#135.

Also, putting a runner on there sends a message immediately about who your
intended audience is. If it was just a typeface that insinuated
effort/movement, that might be better than trying to put clipart in there that
could throw people off about the purpose of your service, which isn't just
funneled to runners.. particularly with the success of technologies already
devoted to them like Nike+.

------
mcdowall
For anyone that is interested, the feedback received (thanks!) has been handed
over and the output poll for final designs is here -

<https://99designs.co.uk/logo-design/vote-o42osm>

Any additional votes / feedback would be great

------
sjwright
There are two that look like "Rustle" and one that looks like "Hostle". As for
the ones with the toppled 's', the toppling looks awkward against the 't' and
is crying out for much more refinement.

Also, is this really Hacker News? Flagged.

~~~
mcdowall
Why would it not be hacker news?, Im working on a new website, coding it,
designing it and the bit I have outsourced I wanted feedback on.

I think flagging it is a bit childish to be frank.

~~~
sjwright
Do I need to explain? You're soliciting opinion about some random logo. This
isn't even remotely relevant to the subject matter of Hacker News.

You could call skydiving or tennis 'a bit childish' if you like, but that
doesn't make it thus.

~~~
mcdowall
I disagree, quite frankly I don't care for your explanation even if you were
to offer it.

